# What do you feed your CA/SA cichlid tank..



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm curious what your feeding your larger cichlids. Currently I feed them massivore delite, hikari Gold floating pellets and frozen foods occasionally. My Red Devil is getting pretty good sized and feeding him med sized pellets seems like a waist of time. Seems he only goes for the pellets anyways.

just looking for ways to alternate their diet. 
----
135gal
current stocking list: 8in RD, JD, GT, RT, Texas, 3 small convicts,


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

I make a mix of cichlid pellets, shrimp pellets, and krill.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

tannable75 said:


> I make a mix of cichlid pellets, shrimp pellets, and krill.


freeze dried or frozen?


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

Dried.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Cichlid pellets, cichlid sticks, flakes, shrimp pellets, Dried Krill and I used to give them tubifex worms.


----------



## hyposalinity (Apr 30, 2008)

I throw in an earth worm every once in a while when I find them.


----------



## ArcticCatRider (Jul 13, 2007)

I feed my cichlids, large, or small, it don't matter, Wardley brand foods.
It has always kept my fish full of energy, broughtout the colors, and kept'em growin on up. They are big, healthy, and beautiful.

This is the pellets I normally use, they come in small, medium, and large, extra small also I believe..

http://www.aquariumguys.com/cichlidpellets14.html

And these are some shrimp pellets, that my fish have enjoyed, they're good stuff.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/shrimppellets2.html

And, to save on money, these bagscome a couple
of pounds, like 3lb packs rom Wal * Mart, and theyare pretty much the same asthe first pellets I recommended.

http://www.aquariumguys.com/pondten5.html

This site usually has good prices on their foodand stuff, and the shipping was pretty quick for me. It was simple, and my fish enjoy the food.Makes 'em strong, and hardy.


----------



## jimmyknuckles (May 8, 2007)

I think I've become as much of a snob in regards to my cichlid food as I am with my beer. I only feed Dainichi now to all of my fish. I picked up multiple varieties and just dumped them all into a ziplock. The fish love it and I really have noticed a color difference.


----------



## WakinAZ (Mar 16, 2006)

Omega One large pellets or Hikari Gold large pellets most days;other days large freeze-dried krill 2x/week, OSI spirulina pellets 1x/wk. Krill for roughage and enhancing reds/oranges/yellows, spirulina for enhancing blues/greens.

Fully grown or mostly grown fish in the big tank get fed 1x/day.
Grow out fish fed 3-4x/day currently as they are still appx. 3 in.

Eric


----------



## nomadofthehills (May 24, 2005)

Omega one, freeze dried krill, earthworms.


----------



## Tongue33 (Sep 17, 2007)

Today it was ALL Grasshoppers!!!  Great fun!


----------



## AU Chief (Jun 20, 2007)

Hikari Gold, Hikari Staple, Top Fin Cichlid Pellets (contain the same stuff as Hikari Gold for a cheaper price), Tetra Fin Flakes, Bloodworms and Spriulina enriched Brine Shrimp 3 times weekly, and my big Regula JD and EB JD get wax worm treats whenever i find the time.

All my fish show excellent color and are very healthy and active so I think this mixture works pretty well for them.


----------



## westwood8183 (Jun 15, 2003)

I feed mine mostly NLS cichlid pellets. Tanks with smaller fish get those Tropical Crisps...and then algae wafers and sinking carnivore pellets for tanks with plecos (which I'm sure the cichlids steal  ). I have some Hikari pellets I throw in there too to mix it up once in a while. I'm boring I guess ha.


----------



## dcorolla05 (Aug 12, 2006)

wow some really good ideas there....

My red devil is a snob and wont touch anything but pellets. I did get earth worms a while back and she was the only one who didnt go for the worms.

Just the other day I bought some Omega shrimp pellets and none of them were touched. I'm thinking this may be because I have some prazipro in the water due to a internal parasite that's impacting one of my fish.

my GT hasnt eaten in about 10 days.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

Omega one cichlid pellets, hirari pellets( Bio-Gold+, Gold, And sinking Gold, HBH Krill soft pellets, Frozen all types, And Earthworms , Meal worms, Ghost shrimp, Spinich " vejias".


----------

